
Ask HN: Do you ever use the numpad on a keyboard? - jansan
I am using a tenkeyless keyboard (a keyboard without a numpad) at work and at home. When I decided on the keyboards, I felt that I never use the numpad at all, therefore I decided on a 80% keyboard. A few days ago I bought another keyboard for my son and realized that keyboards without numpad are still the exception. Also, all non-Apple notebooks seem to have a numpad, which has the annoying side effect that the touchpad is not centered on the notebook&#x27;s body. I was willing to pay extra money to get rid of the numpad when I recently purchased my notebook, but the option was just not available.<p>In my opinion numpads are just a leftover from computers being mainly used for data input and are just not needed for most uses today. Additionally they occupy valuable space on my desk.<p>My question now is this: Am I missing something? Am I doing something wrong? Do you ever use the numpad?
======
nikonyrh
Yeah well it is great for inputting numbers and especially formulas, typing
1+2*3/4 isn't too handy on "QWERTY numers". Well once you need brackets things
get tricky again.

I also dislike laptop keyboards without dedicated Ins/Del/Home/End/PgUp/PgDown
buttons, but then again I do mainly programming and data sciency stuff.

The best usage of the numpad was playing a 4-person realtime game on a single
keyboard ;)

------
Mirioron
I like using the numpad when I need to enter a lot of numbers into tables. I
wish the numpad had a space bar too.

~~~
savethefuture
and a comma

------
icedchai
Never. I prefer tenkeyless.

